# Es posible que una resistencia tenga polaridad?



## inigoliz (May 31, 2012)

Hola! Mirad, estoy haciendo un trabajillo y para ello he conectado dos resistencias en serie(1,2kohms y 10 kohms) de manera que en total den una resistencia de 11,2 kohms. Modo el valor con el multimetro y dependiendo de como coloque el positivo y negativo de este el valor de la resistenci cambia de 11,2 kohm hasta 3,8 kohm!!
Alguien me podría explicar por que me puede estar ocurriendo esto?? Muchísimas gracias!!


----------



## nasaserna (May 31, 2012)

No es posible, seguro que no las estas midiendo dentro del montaje?
el valor debe ser el mismo siempre y cuando esten al aire sin conectar.


----------



## LuigiDJ (May 31, 2012)

Estas midiendo la resistencia ya colocada en el circuito? Se te pueden alterar los valores si se polariza una union de un diodo o transistor. Lo mejor es medirla con un terminal de la resistencia desconectado del circuito.


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 1, 2012)

pues si quee la estaba midiendo dentro del circuito porque esta soldada! muchas gracias por aclararme!!
entoneces el valor es de 11,2kohms si me ocurre esto??


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2012)

Como ya te dijeron, nunca puedes saber. La unica manera de estar seguro es desoldar al menos un extremo de la resistencia, para que no quede en paralelo con ningun otro componente dentro del circuito.


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 1, 2012)

y si toco los extremos de la resistencia soldados pero en el negativo??


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2012)

No hay una manera de librarse, salvo que sepas exactamente el circuito y los componentes que hay montados, y como sera su comportamiento ante la corriente de medicion del multimetro... y eso en general es entre dificil e imposible. 

Si te es importante conocer el valor exacto del componente y lo quieres medir, hay que desconectar al menos una de las dos patas.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2012)

cuando mides resistencias conectadas el valor real es MINIMO  el amximo valor medido.
por que puedes terner cosas en // que te bajen el valor, pero no que te lo suban .

si partis de que conoces cual es el valor que "deberian " tener y en un sentido medis eso o apenas menor , es que esta todo ok.

y sino, la otra, tirando a mas facil:
ya que son 2 en serie, pues las medis por separado .
SIEMPRE  con la polarida d de el tester que te de el valor mayor.


----------



## inigoliz (Jun 2, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 2, 2012)

A lo mejor pusiste en serie una resistencia y un diodo...sin darte cuenta.


----------

